# Question about the handbrake



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you have antilock brakes they'll kick on to keep the rear wheels turning a little bit when the e-brake is pulled. 

Also, if you have drum brakes, those might need adjusting since they're very low from the factory. My Cruze with drums that have been adjusted can swing the rear end out in snowy weather. When the snow tires are on, it won't have as much of an effect.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

sciphi said:


> If you have antilock brakes they'll kick on to keep the rear wheels turning a little bit when the e-brake is pulled.
> 
> Also, if you have drum brakes, those might need adjusting since they're very low from the factory. My Cruze with drums that have been adjusted can swing the rear end out in snowy weather. When the snow tires are on, it won't have as much of an effect.


The ABS cannot counteract the cable for the E-brake being pulled. That is hydraulic system ONLY!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your hand brake should engage just over half way up to the center arm rest. I'm guessing you have to pull it nearly all the way up to engage. If this is the case you need your rear brakes adjusted. ABS has nothing to do with the hand brake since it requires the hydraulic brake system to operate. The hand brake is a direct cable pull to the rear brakes.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I need to get them adjusted on mine too, pulling it all the way does very little to slow the car down let alone lock the wheels.


----------

